# pictures of frames with brood vs frames with honey



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

beepop said:


> anyone got a few pictures of frames showing brood and some showing honey. Sure would like to see the difference.
> Hate to be so stupid. they look alike to me.


Did you look at any of the videos are pictures mentioned in your previous thread? Lots of pics distinguishing the two in there. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?257318-Brood-frame


----------



## thestainedglasschick (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a picture with capped honey (white stuff at top) and capped brood

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lFRo91TdvfzB80dho-3jZeruoTpEkGXDwRaFGFjy4aM?feat=directlink

Steph


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

This album has pictures of capped honey on new and old comb, capped brood, uncapped brood, uncapped honey and pollen, eggs. Also queen cells and an impressive accidental observation hive.
https://picasaweb.google.com/peter.cox/Jun262011?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

You can always just poke a few. You'll know very quickly what is what!


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

dm is right just scratch a few caps off and you will know if its honey or brood. Jim


----------



## beepop (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pictures you all. Thanks so much, i will be able to verify exactly what i have now. I just was not sure about the difference between the pollen stored cells, and capped brood.
Thanks again for taking the time to post all of the pictures.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I have never seen bees cap cells of beebread (pollen).


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Peter, those are great pictures. I especially loved the hive in the window frame. I'm temped to run out and buy some shutters.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Here is a foundationless frame of worker brood with a few drone cells near the center, at the bottom -->










Here is a foundationless frame of capped honey -->










Notice how the brood cappings clearly outline the top edge of each cell, and how the honey cappings seem to blend together obscuring all cell walls. No matter what color they are, I've never seen honey cappings outline cells like brood cappings do, or vice-versa.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

awsome frame of brood that is what i like to raise daughter queens from


----------

